# Rate the last movie you saw



## Gaminegirlie (Jul 31, 2010)

The Mirror Has Two Faces, I give this 8/10 I really liked it.


----------



## Gaminegirlie (Jul 31, 2010)

Introvertigo said:


> Rango -- 6/10


The same rating i'd give it too


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

127 Hours 9/10


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Faster - 7.5


----------



## Kozato (Mar 23, 2011)

I watched Tangled last night and it was surprisingly good.
7/10


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

Monsters 6/10
Well executed, but ultimately a bit unsatisfying. Faltered occasionally, especially in the beginning. Definitely watchable.


----------



## Pearls (Feb 12, 2011)

Leap Year 
7/10
Because I like Amy Adams and Matthew Goode.


----------



## Kozato (Mar 23, 2011)

Limitless: 7
Taken: 8


----------



## DevislAnegel54 (Oct 19, 2010)

Exit Through the Gift Shop. 
6.5/10
Should've been more about Banksy and less about "Mr. Brainwash"...


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Men who Stare at Goats 8/10


----------



## how do you feel (Mar 13, 2011)

Pulp fiction 8.5/10


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

A Serious Man 8/10


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

Armadillo 10/10

The King's Speech 9/10


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

Arthur 10/10


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

The Rite - 7.5/10


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

Die Hard 3: 9/10


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

Entangled: 9/10


----------



## Gray Skies (Dec 27, 2010)

_Wit_

An HBO film about Vivian Bearing, a hard shelled poetry professor with a sardonic sense of humor who learns that she has stage four ovarian cancer. The film is incredibly powerful, accurately depicting how cancer and chemotherapy eat away at a person's spirit and pinpointing the things in life that ought to be most important. _Wit_, which was originally a Pulitzer winning play by Margaret Edson, is currently shown at various medical schools around the United States to demonstrate the impact that a doctor's bedside manner has upon his patients.


9/10


----------



## DevislAnegel54 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hop 5/10.

I was forced to watch it...


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

The last movie I saw was Ted. Not sure if it was that good, I guess it was.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Decided to re-watch the American Pie trilogy... So it was American Wedding.

I'll give it an 8/10


----------



## UnderGroundKingz (Sep 3, 2012)

I saw The 40 Year Old Virgin on Comedy Central last night. Pretty Funny 9/10


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

The Town: 8/10 Really solid flick overall, plus takes place in Boston which is a plus for me.

I also recently saw Ted and thought it was terrible, Seth Macfarlane uses the same type of humor for everything he does. I feel like he's capable of putting out really quality stuff but dumbs his material down to the lowest possible form, which is frustrating.


----------



## GweNdZ (Oct 11, 2012)

Moonrise Kingdom 
9/10

Wes Anderson movies are always nice


----------



## Kozokana (Oct 7, 2012)

Looper
8.5 (or 9) /10 as it was a bit confusing, but overall really good. Plus I love Joseph Gordon Levitt


----------



## rmj1methis (Oct 18, 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises is the last movie that I have seen and I rate it 9.5/10. Its an awesome movie.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

"Frequency" 9/10


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 21, 2012)

ParaNorman

3/10


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Prometheus: 7.7/10

Will have to watch it again though.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

De particulier à particulier Movie

It was quite slow but Laurent Lucas is one of my most favorite actors and he was what really made this movie worth watching at all. 5/10


----------



## Mashidar (Oct 4, 2012)

The Rundown
8/10

I love to laugh, and well when Dwayne Johnson and Seann William Scott are together I can't help but do just that.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

In The Loop

10/10
Two thumbs up
5 stars

It was the funniest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Looper 7/10

I like the use of time travel


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

Paranormal Activity 4
4 out of 5

Best of the series by and far. Good film.


----------



## LoonyLovegood (Oct 3, 2012)

Y Tu Mama Tambien. 
4/5- funny and provocative


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

*Chronicle
*
8/10 Different presentation


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Role Models (2008)

It made me laugh. Plenty of cool people to look at. Interesting perspectives on parenting.

9/10


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

The Invisible 9/10 I was quite impressed by the movie.


----------



## zeBunnyQueen (Sep 6, 2010)

9/10 for Magnolia.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

My Neighbour Totoro 10/10, I can rewatch most Miyazaki films over and over!


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE (May 23, 2012)

Detachment gets a 7/10


----------



## narayanan.nandu (Aug 9, 2012)

Argo 9/10


----------



## gatsby (Sep 6, 2012)

Cloud Atlas--10/10, I think. The book has been added to my extensive to-read list.


----------

